
The Epic Games Primer - homarp
https://www.matthewball.vc/all/epicgamesprimermaster
======
arminiusreturns
> But if Epic is successful in building out its ‘flywheel’, it will even more
> dramatically reshape the digital world - from data and privacy rights, to
> emergent technical standards, the distribution of profits, and the very ways
> in which humans work and relax.

Give me a fucking break from the bullshit please!!!

~~~
1propionyl
Time to rebrand as WeGame...

------
sfRattan
The article is a reasonable summary of Epic's accelerating ascent, but little
factual inaccuracies littered throughout smell like investor hype and some
bits of tortured prose stink of advertising copy.

The whole thing feels like it was written for investors who want to know just
enough about a topic to pat themselves on the back for the 'value' their
decision making will bring to a related enterprise.

~~~
cyjyar2
Agreed. An example of this would be the mention of rival engine Unity in part
6:

"But Unity, the most widely deployed engine for small/mobile games, deploys a
flat “per seat” fee for its engine. As a result, for users with a Unity Pro
license, even a game with $1,000 in revenue would generate revenue for the
company."

This is inacurrate, in fact Unity previously waived these fees for the first
few thousand dollars of revenue earned, and with their current plan it looks
like licencing is free of charge for dev generating less than 100k/year.

Source:

[https://store.unity.com/compare-plans](https://store.unity.com/compare-plans)

[https://unity3d.com/unity/faq](https://unity3d.com/unity/faq)

------
STRML
JFYI, pressing `esc` on your page takes me to a squarespace login page, which
was rather jarring.

~~~
obilgic
why did you press `esc` in the first place?

~~~
NortySpock
What, you don't hit it reflexively whenever the computer pops up something
weird that you don't want?

"Nope, none of that, don't want pop-ups or questions. Whatever it is, I'm
canceling out of your dialog box. Nope!"

------
aml183
If you don’t want to read the essays, I published my notes on them.

[https://www.arilewis.com/aris-posts/notes-on-epic-
games](https://www.arilewis.com/aris-posts/notes-on-epic-games)

~~~
jzelinskie
These are actually very good notes and totally dismiss the VC fluff from the
articles. Nice work!

------
granzymes
Good essay, but it felt like the six sections weren't meant to be read
consecutively. Seeing entire paragraphs reused is a very jarring experience.

------
dbish
Great series, really liked the exploration of their flywheel and I wish there
was more writing like this about other companies and how they are poised.
Unreal's moves into the movie industry and their detail-focused engine
upgrades recently have been the most surprising but compelling strategic
pieces they've recently added

------
tomc1985
Why the hell does epic need financing when they're sitting on a huge pile of
Fortnite money?

------
l0b0
The lines labelled "Funding" from Fortnite to literally every other part of
the flywheel looks like a big risk.

------
Jonnston
This was a really well written essay! Great breakdown of Sweeney’s strategy!

------
paulryanrogers
TLDR a breakdown of each of the ways Epic is making money and expanding its
empire in the present.

